# Completed Our First CTR - slight brag :)



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats! sounds like a super first experience for her.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats to you both! It is great to bring the fun back, yes?


----------

